# just venting my frustration



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

We wanted to send in our puppys registration but the breeder forgot to sign the back so we are unable to send it yet. I am afraid to send the registration application back to the breeder for him to sign and sign back bc im afraid i wont get it back. I say this because when we bought her the breeder was out of town and his girlfriend was watching the dogs so she was the one who sold her to us. She said she had the registration but he had the shot records so we left our address so he could send it. We have had her for a month and we never received her shot record. I have emailed him several times and he kept saying oh sorry i havent gotten it out to you yet. in his last email to me he informed me that she only had a parvo shot at 5 weeks. So in other words she never received any of her puppy shots and she was 12 weeks old when we got her. Needless to say we had to start her shots after we got her so she is a little behind. For these reasons i am frustrated with the breeder and although we love our puppy and she is happy and healthy, i dont think the breeder is very responsible. Now I feel like the only safe thing to do is drive back there which is almost three hours to have him sign the registration application...its very frustrating!


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

That is your usual breeder, just sign and it will be alright.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

good lookin ur shadow. id be kinda freaking out too... but urll be alright... how far is the breeder? maybe make a trip down there....


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

so I can send it in without the breeders signature? he is about 2 1/2 hrs away


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Just sign it and send in it should be fine.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

You won't go to jail but that is deed of most APBT, grab that cash and c ya later, it has happen to all kinds of people. I have forgotten myself to sign paperwork, I told them to just sign my name. If you are using ADBA or UKC, they are not going to check signatures, they just want your money too. Why risk them not being sent back to you?


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

I had thought about just signing his name but I didnt want to do anything to be in big trouble. I will probably just fill it out and send it in or ask his permission to sign his name


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Whoo, I just checked to make sure mine was signed, and luckily it is. I'm pretty sure its the same guy, like I had said before, and he is having someone else pretend to be the breeder for some reason. Since he is all around shady, I agree with everyone else, just sign it. He prolly has crazy stuff going on at his "kennel" since he won't let people go there, so he won't risk making a fuss.


----------

